# Rash all over - two days in a row



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

I started getting a rash yesterday afternoon. A rash that is on my face, in my ears, on my shoulders, down my back, on my leg, etc. I can actually feel it spreading. I have hundreds of bumps on my face and neck and in my ears. They are raised bumps and are itchy too. Last night I took a Benadryl and went to bed and woke up and the rash hadn't completely gone away, but had settled down. Now this afternoon again, I am sitting here at work and it is spreading all over again. Ugh!  I haven't changed anything in my diet, my medications, my laundry detergent or soap, nothing!

Anyone else have this type of rash with thyroid issues? I have rashes before due to thyroid, but not like this where I can actually feel it spreading.

Thank you!

Patti


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Patti, what medicines are you taking? How much Synthroid, if any?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

desertbloom, if you are taking Synthroid, check out this product insert link:

http://www.rxabbott.com/pdf/Synthroid.pdf

If you look at #7 on the right side of Page 1, you see a reference about rash.


----------



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

I came out in a rash this morning. I could feel bumps on my skin when showering and after it went red. It's only obvious on my tummy. I'm only 2 weeks post surgery, on thyroxine from day 2. Says on my meds to stop taking if get rash so I went to my GP. She doesn't think it looks like reaction but more like a virus and has told me to take anti histamine and watch for few days, but keep taking thyroxine. I thought an allergic reaction would've happened quicker than 2 weeks but GP says could happen. But if you've been on thyroid replacement for a year seems more unlikely, tho I'm no doc. 
Personnally this is a real downer for me. I've been doing so well post surgery the idea I might now react to the meds i will need the rest of my life feels like a real kick in the face. 
Have you a health line or GP you could chat to? If you're feeling at all unwell or have been it could be viral. I'd sore throat before this which is lending weight to the viral rash hypothesis!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Thanks ladies.

I have been taking Synthroid since 8/10 and haven't had any problems with it. It's just weird because I literally can feel it moving through my body. It's bizzare. I've been taking Benadryl and I'm doing to go to the dermatologist and see if they think it is some type of virus. I have had all kinds of skin issues since my diagnosis, but I was really hoping that things like this were going to be a regular occurence. Dang you thyroid disease!

:hugs: (hoping I'm not contagious - LOL)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I have been taking Synthroid since 8/10 and haven't had any problems with it. It's just weird because I literally can feel it moving through my body. It's bizzare. I've been taking Benadryl and I'm doing to go to the dermatologist and see if they think it is some type of virus. I have had all kinds of skin issues since my diagnosis, but I was really hoping that things like this were going to be a regular occurence. Dang you thyroid disease!
> 
> :hugs: (hoping I'm not contagious - LOL)


Worried about you; do let us know when you are able. Dang and double dang!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am worried too. I hope it gets better, and that you will find out what it is.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> ...I'm doing to go to the dermatologist and see if they think it is some type of virus.


Best idea yet!

Just throwing this out there, although I highly doubt it: Have you been outside walking in wooded areas? Wondering if you may have inadvertently come in contact with poison oak / poison ivy / poison sumac. Same goes for if you have any cats or dogs in the house and they have brushed against it. Or if you washed your clothes with someone else's who came in contact, picked up garden tools, etc.

That urushiol is some nasty stuff (don't ask me how I know, LOL). It can last for many months (or years) on surfaces.

Hope you can get some answers on the rash! hugs6


----------

